# Schriftzug in PS, nur Kontur, nix Füllung!



## Baulöwe (23. August 2004)

Hi,

Ich erstelle gerade mit Photoshop einen Schriftzug in Arial black, will aber nur die Kontur haben d.h. dass die Schrift nicht komplett gefüllt sein soll. Weiß jemand wie das geht?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (23. August 2004)

Hi,

- Schriftzug ganz normal erstellen
- [Strg - Klick] auf die Textebene im Ebenenexplorer (sollte den Text auswählen)
- eine neue Ebene erstellen [Strg - Shift - N]
- Bearbeiten - Kontur füllen (vorher gewünschte Farbe einstellen)


Gruß


----------



## Baulöwe (23. August 2004)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## prax (23. August 2004)

Naja das geht einfacher...
Schriftzug erstellen,
ebene Rastern,
Strg+Klick auf die Ebene,
Auswahl - Auswahl verändern -  verkleinern und die Pixel wählen und dann Entfernen drücken.


----------



## extracuriosity (23. August 2004)

Am einfachsten geht´s wohl so:
Text erstellen, Ebenenstil Kontur und Deckkraft bei Fläche auf 0% stellen.
Das Tolle daran: Alles bleibt schön editierbar.


----------



## da_Dj (23. August 2004)

extracuriositys Weg ist hier am besten, weil wie gesagt alles editierbar bleibt. Grad wenn du das Bild nochmal vergrösserst/verkleinerst, köntne es sonst böse enden


----------



## gromorth (23. August 2004)

manche leute mögen es halt lieber kompliziert... tja ja


----------



## Tobias Menzel (23. August 2004)

@da_Dj: Wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht 

Ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass der Umriss u.U. noch weiter bearbeitet werden soll -> z.B. mit weiteren Ebeneneffekten. Dann müsste man es so oder so rendern.

Gruß

P.S. @gromorth: _Der_ Beitrag war nun aber nicht sonderlich konstruktiv, abgesehen davon, dass Du Dir ein paar Gedanken über Groß- und Kleinschreibung machen solltest


----------



## gromorth (23. August 2004)

ICH HABE NUR MEINE PSYCHO-ANALYTISCHEN KRÄFTE (PSYCHO-FORCE) GENUTZT, UM FESTZUSTELLEN:

DAS MANCHE  LEUTE, BEI MANCHEN PROBLEMEN, LIEBER DEN KOMPLIZIERTEN WEG GEHEN.... 

DAS IST DOCH SCHON MAL EINE GANZE MENGE POST-INHALT, ODER?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (23. August 2004)

Wir haben in diesem Forum einige Regeln und Netiquette, die für jeden hier gelten. Ich habe Dich lediglich freundlich darauf hingewiesen, da Du die korrekte Schreibweise bisher in allen Deinen Beiträgen misachtet hast. Des weiteren sind Ein-Zeilen-Posts eigentlich unerwünscht, es sei denn, eine Hilfestellung lässt sich wirklich sehr schnell, z.B. durch einen Link, geben.

Gruß


----------



## Baulöwe (23. August 2004)

Also hab's ausprobiert, der Weg von "extracuriosity" ist wirklich der einfachste. Vielen Dank nochmal an alle für die schnelle, kompetente Hilfe!


----------



## prax (23. August 2004)

Das stimmt nicht! Ihr seid alle Lügner! Mein weg ist der einzige! NEIN ich habe immer Recht, IMMER! Aaaaaaah!


----------

